# How much tax you paid?



## Sonny007 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello People
I am little confused about the yearly tax we paid. Can someone help me telling, what is the approx/exact percentage (%) of tax we pay for our uber earning after every possible diduction? For example- if i have $14000 net income after all the uber fees and milage diduction, how much tax should i pay in CAlifornia ?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

It depends on where in CA you live, your filing status and other factors. Here's a rough estimate if your filing single:

Your Income Taxes
Tax Type Marginal Tax Rate Effective Tax Rate Tax Amount
Federal 10.00% 2.46% $344
FICA 7.65% 7.65% $1,071
State 2.00% 0.83% $116
Local 0.00% 0.00% $0
Total Income Taxes $1,531

Total Estimated Tax Burden
$4,114

Here's where I got it:
https://smartasset.com/taxes/california-tax-calculator#RVni8PPDix


----------

